# iMac und WoW ?!



## Shelly22 (16. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Habe ein "komisches" problem mit meinem neuen iMac und WoW.

Wenn ich nach längerer Zeit mein iMac benutzt habe wie z.B Safari..Itunes usw.
und dann WoW Starte,dann habe ich immer nur 29 FPS.
Obwohl ich 50-60 FPS IMMER habe.

Sobald ich aber mein iMac Neustarte und dann WoW Starte habe ich immer 50-60 FPS.

Habe das an verschiedene Orten probiert..beides...
Habe in der Aktivitätsanzeige schon reingeguckt und alles gleich eigentlich..

Habe alles im Hintergrund aus wenn ich WoW Starte.

iMac Daten:

27zoll iMac Mitte 2011
Prozessor  3,1 GHz Intel Core i5


4GB Arbeitsspeicher
AMD Radeon HD 6970M 1024 MB



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.





LG


----------



## Totebone (16. März 2012)

Ja und? Wo is dein Problem? Alles über 24 fps is total egal, da das menschliche Auge nur max. 24 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnimmt. Du machst dir Probleme wo keine sind^^


----------



## Shelly22 (16. März 2012)

Das hat nichts mit dem Augen zutun?

FPS sehen und larmes Bild/Spiel ist was anderes.



Wenn ein Bild von 60 auf 25 FPS springt dann merkt das JEDER.
Weil das Spiel viel langsamer ist.
Das hat nichts mit dem FPS sehen zutun wie du das denkst.

Solltest das schon richtig verstehen mit dem FPS und Auge.

Und ich wollte Hilfe ;D

LG


----------



## Totebone (16. März 2012)

Nope - dein Auge erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen 25 und 60 fps. 

Aber zu deinem "Problem"
Er klingt so als wenn der sich halt durch die Nutzung anderer Pogramme den RAM halt zuscheisst. Und dann wirds nunmal "langsamer" bis man neustartet.


----------



## Shelly22 (16. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nope - dein Auge erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen 25 und 60 fps.
> 
> Aber zu deinem "Problem"
> Er klingt so als wenn der sich halt durch die Nutzung anderer Pogramme den RAM halt zuscheisst. Und dann wirds nunmal "langsamer" bis man neustartet.



Ist mir schon klar das dass Auge das nicht merkt 
Aber du merkst halt das es langsamer wird und lagt.
Würden sonst nicht alle Gamertester sagen 30 FPS ist schlecht.


Und zu dem Ram..Ich habe beides..vor und danach überprüft nebenbei mit dem [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aktivitätsanzeiger (Taskmanager)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das ist ja das komische. Alles ist gleich.. naja bis jetzt geht's ja,auch nach langen benutzen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]LG[/font]


----------



## Eyora (16. März 2012)

Beim Mac funktioniert das System anders als bei Windows. Die Anwendungen laufen, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden, nicht im Hintergrund. Die letzten werte der Benutzung werden abgespeichert und die Prozesse alle beendet.

Sprich wenn sie geöffnet sind, aber nicht vom Benutzer bedient werden verbrauchen Sie keine Recourcen. 

Lass den Mac am besten mal in einem Store durchchecken.


----------



## Shelly22 (16. März 2012)

Hallo.

Im Store durch checken?
Der iMac ist gerade mal 2 Tage Alt *grins*
Also Neu.
Komischerweise geht's nun irgendwie.
Keine Ahnung  was ich geändert habe *lol*.

Naja ich werde erstmal den iMac von 4GB auf 16GB Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten 
Und dann mal sehen wie das läuft.


Danke für die Mac OS X Erklärung.

LG


----------



## Zeldur (16. März 2012)

Shelly22 schrieb:


> Naja ich werde erstmal den iMac von 4GB auf 16GB Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten
> Und dann mal sehen wie das läuft.



16GB für WoW? Ich find dies ein bisschen utopisch. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du WoW jemals soviel Arbeitsspeicher braucht, geschweige eine andere Anwendung die du so benutzen wirst. Aber man will ja nicht urteilen, wofür andere Geld ausgeben. Viel Spaß mit deinem Computer.

Edit: Zur Info. auf meinem iMac lief WoW mit 4GB ohne Probleme (habe nun 8Gb und kein merkbarer Unterschied), ich habe das Vorgängermodell mit der 4850. Wenn der erst 2Tage alt ist, geh wirklich in Shop oder aktualisiere die Grafiktreiber. Wie gesagt meiner läuft ohne Probs, trotz Vorgänermodell, nebenbei VLC mit 1080p Videos und anderen Programmen.  Da scheint echt was nicht zu stimmen


----------



## Shelly22 (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß das WoW keine 16Gb Ram braucht xD.
Das ist generell für den iMac.
Einige Programme fressen viel (z.B extreme gute photo Programme)..und dann noch neben bei andere an haben,da wäre die 12-16GB schon sinnvoll.

Nun läuft ja WoW Perfekt.
Lag wohl daran das ich die Anisotropische Filterung auf 8x hatte.
Habe das nun so eingestellt wie mir WoW das Empfohlen hat.

Wie sind denn deine Einstellungen von WoW?


Achse und ist alles auf den neusten stand an Treiber und software 
Oder muss ich wie bei Windows auch hier den Grafiktreiber extra updaten?
Dachte das macht die Software Aktualisierung mit dazu?

LG


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. März 2012)

Mal eben zur Aufklärung: 25 Bilder pro Sekunde sind das Maximum für unsere Augen. 
Das aber auch nur, wenn die Bildrate KONSTANT so bleibt, was bei Videospielen i.d.R. nicht der Fall ist.
Da kommt es ganz schnell mal zu Aussetztern durch Ladezeiten oder anderen Mehraufwand, der die FPS-Rate abfallen lässt.
Nach obiger Aussage reicht also schon ein Ruckler von 1/25 Sekunde (eine fünfundzwanzigstel Sekunde = 0,04 Sekunden oder 40 Millisekunden)
um diesen Fluss zu unterbrechen. Das geht schnell.

Das mit den Lags hört sich sehr seltsam an. Gerade weil IOS geschlossene Programme nicht tausend Jahre im Speicher hortet oder RAM dafür reserviert (oder eine Toga-Party in der Auslagerungsdatei veranstaltet)... wie andere Betriebssysteme.


----------



## Shelly22 (17. März 2012)

Hallo.

Danke für die Infos/Tipps.

Aber wie ich sagte..Nun läufst aufeinmal 


@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Zeldur*
[/font]

Deine Grafikeinstellungen sind gerade bei WoW wie?



LG


----------



## Zeldur (17. März 2012)

Meine Grafikeinstellungen sind auf Hoch eingestellt. Ultra ist spielbar bei wenig Mitspielern, in OG ist starkes Ruckeln angesagt. Da aber im iMac nur mobile Grafikchips verbaut werden, ist dies aber auch kein Wunder. Meine genauen Einstellungen kann ich vor Montag nicht überprüfen, aber Niedrig sind diese definitiv nicht eingestellt, weiß nur Ultra ging nicht. Aber wie gesagt ich hab nur die 4850 drin, du die 6970  da dürfte ein bisschen mehr gehen.

Wie auch schon von anderen hier gesagt, am Arbeitsspeicher liegt es nicht. Du musst dir im klaren sein, der iMac hat keine "echte" 6970 Grafikkarte drin sondern nur eine Notebookvariante. Erwarte also nicht die Grafikleistung eines vergleichbaren Desktop-PC.

Edit: Nein die Treiber werden mit in den Software-Updates erneuert. Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Shelly22 (17. März 2012)

Hallo.

Ja bei mir ist es zwischen Hoch und Ultra und ist wie gesagt bis jetzt immer 50-60 FPS..und das bei vollen OG 

Ich werde aufjedenfall berichten wenn ich mehr Arbeitsspeicher drin habe wie es dann läuft und ob ich einige Einstellungen mehr hoch stellen kann.

Ansonsten läuft bist jetzt aufeinmal alles gut 


Danke dir und euch erstmal.


LG


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nope - dein Auge erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen 25 und 60 fps.



Oh doch ^^

Alles unter 120 FPS RUCKELT!  120 Hz Monitor ftw.


----------



## Shelly22 (17. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Oh doch ^^
> 
> Alles unter 120 FPS RUCKELT!  120 Hz Monitor ftw.





LOOOOL


----------



## mristau (17. März 2012)

rein biologisch hat das Auge eine Auflösung von 75-100Hz, das ganze ist auch abhängig von der Helligkeit.
Aus dem Grund sieht man z.B. im Stroboskoplicht Bewegungen zerhackt.

Das ganze von wegen man sieht nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde stimmt so auch nicht, ab 25 Bildern nimmt man nur aufeinanderfolgende Bilder als bewegt wahr. Ich finde diese Aussagen von wegen man sieht nicht mehr als 25 bilder pro sekunde immer wieder lustig.


Jedenfalls ist es durchaus möglich, einen Unterschied zw. 25 und 30fps oder zw. 30 und 60fps zu erkennen. Dass man es als "fortlaufenden Film" erkennt ändert daran nichts. Das ganze hat natürlich eine Grenze, diese nennt sich Flimmerverschmelzungsfrequenz und wenn diese bei jemandem bei 60Hz liegt sieht derjenige eben unter passenden Umständen bis 60fps noch stockende Bewegungen und kein flüssiges Bild.

http://de.wikipedia....elzungsfrequenz


----------



## xynlovesit (17. März 2012)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.

Ich weiss genau was du meinst, spiele auch ab und zu Diablo 3 auf Mac und bevor ich das Spiel starte, schliesse ich alle Programme vorher, besonders Safari und Skype. 

Deswegen versichere dich, dass du auch wirklich die Programme schliesst. Ein Klick auf den roten Punkt ist es nicht getan, musst deshalb nochmals unten in der Menu-Leiste, mit einem Rechtsklick das Programm beenden, damit ist es auch wirklich geschlossen ist.

Sonst wird das Programm weiterhin im Speicher behalten und gibt dir deshalb das Gefühl beim nächsten Start, dass sich die Programme sofort öffnen.

Zur Anisotropische Filterung merkst du absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen 4x und 8x, dass frisst nur mehr Power. Deshalb empfehle ich dir dies auf 4x zu setzen und falls das Problem nochmals aufkommt, dann wechsle im Spiel einfach schnell in den Fenstermodus unter Einstellungen und öffne die Aktivitätsanzeige und schau mal wie viel Arbeitsspeicher rest vorhanden ist, denn unter Mac können 4GB RAM knapp werden. 


Gruss
soramac


----------



## Shelly22 (17. März 2012)

Hallo.

Ja ich schließe alle programme. Etwa mit CMD+Q oder beenden halt wie du sagtest .

Naja nun geht ja alles .

Und ja das denke ich auch mit den 4GB RAM was du sagtest.

Mein nächstes problem ist...Mit was spielt ihr auf MAC WoW?

Also welche Maus? Weil die Maus ist ja S****** lahm -.- von Apple.


LG


----------



## xynlovesit (17. März 2012)

Na, das freut mich!

Kleiner Tipp, denn aus Fehlern lernt man. Wenn du von 2GB auf 4GB oder in diesem Fall von 4GB auf 8GB erweitern möchtest, schau mal in Ebay nach. Da gibt's die RAM Riegel deutlich billiger, denn bei Apple zahlst du 200 Euro für 8GB RAM, bei Ebay 40Euro. Ebenso ist das einbauen kinderleicht. Einfach an der Unterseite des iMacs zwischen dem rechten und linken Lautsprecher die zwei Schrauben aufschrauben, dann die Klappe herausziehen, RAM Riegel raus, Neuen rein und fertig. 

Zu dem alt bekannten Problem der Magic Mouse.. dazu kann ich nur sagen: Kauf dir eine Andere. Glueckerweise hatte ich beim Umstieg vom PC auf Mac noch meine Razer Lachesis (4 Jahre alt, top top!) die unter Mac ohne Probleme läuft.  Es gibt zwar Softwares  bei der man die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen kann, aber falls ich mich richtig erinnern kann. Hat sich die Geschwindigkeit wieder auf Normal zurück gestellt, sobald man World of Warcraft startet.

Ich konnte auch gar nicht mit der Maus spielen, weil ich brauchte die rechte Maustaste, ohne habe ich quasi 3 Zauber verloren, mit der ich die betätigt habe. Also, ging gar nicht.


----------



## Shelly22 (17. März 2012)

Ebay ist günstiger das stimmt. 


Ja habe nun eine Razer Naga mit Treiber usw alles für Mac.
Aber ist trotzdem langsam wenn man sie langsam bewegt.
Wie bei der Apple Maus halt.

Habe nun noch was dazu gefixt und nun geht's Super.


LG


----------



## Shelly22 (14. April 2012)

Habe nun 16GB RAM und trotzdem fängt nach einer Zeit das Problem an.
Laggt einfach nach einer Zeit auf genau 30 FPS anstatt 60.


LG


----------



## Xathom (21. April 2012)

Hallo Shelly,

Kannst du mir ggf mal verraten was du neben Wow noch am laufen hast auf dem Mac?
Hiermit meine ich Plugins für MacOS, Virenscanner ITunes o.ä.
Finde es schon etwas komisch dein Problem, spiele auf einem  21,5" mit HD 6770 ohne ruckeln, lade nebenbei andere Spiele unter Parallels 7 runter, habe ITunes am düdeln, war im TS3 am quatschen und ließ gestern iVideo ein 900MB Video berechnen...
Das ganze bei nahezu konstant 60FPS.


----------



## Lenay (29. Juni 2012)

Hoffe mal das es bei mir nicht so sein wird  , habe mir auch 'nen iMac mit 16 GB Ram bestellt , werde wenn ich WoW drauf installiert habe mal meine Erfahrung hierzu beitragen.


----------

